# Lone Ranger's custom made fishing rods make me:



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

a. happy
b. content
c. competitive
d. all of the above

d:


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Lone Ranger's custom made fishing rods make me*

I have a big monitor and I can't see that pic. What were you trying to do? Make that fish appear bigger? ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Lone Ranger's custom made fishing rods make me*

I actually kept it big so folks could look at the rod. And my big ol' moonpie face! Ain't I a good lookin' mug!?!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Lone Ranger's custom made fishing rods make me*

Lone Rangers custom fishing rods make me want to try a free sample!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Lone Ranger's custom made fishing rods make me*

there are enough people on various message boards that have waited (patiently) and have had my rods for some time now that I dont need to do demo rods. 



I am however building a 40-80# standup rod that I am planning on giving to various captains for feedback on.


L.R.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Lone Ranger's custom made fishing rods make me*

I fished a bit last week with the rod you built for Thresher. Tight work. Very nicley done.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Lone Ranger's custom made fishing rods make me*

very kind words, I appreciate it. Threshes rod is about as basic as they get, no "pretty" stuff involved, its all about performance.



L.R.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Lone Ranger's custom made fishing rods make me*

Yeah I got the hot rod model: No weight - black w/black guide gel and titanium guides. Dy-no-mite. The difference between the stock G-loomis and the LR G-loomis is stunning. I would bet you there is a 30% weight difference.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

come July I will have an opening to build a couple of customs~

If your interested send me a PM or an e-mail @ [email protected]


If you want to ask about my rods send a pm to: AC Lockyer, Joe Welborne, Thresher, Zero Gravity, or anyone else that has handled and or fished with any of them- I can build what you want for as much money as you want to spend.  

L.R.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

I gota say, I had LR do me a super custom 6-6 med light US Graphite rod simple simple but made for super light soft plastic presentations. It is so light and so very accurate it has really spoiled me.

Threshers new rod is simply awesome. still very simple and not flashy but it makes rusty ole thresher home from Texas cast very accurately. Its amazing what $200.00 plus does to a rod 

But once you have had one its amazing.

The two rods helped us to an 18th place out of 131 boats this weekend.

AC


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Make any surf rods?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

only 1 to date (not a lot of demand)

it was a verry pretty rod though- sold to a preacher in StAuggie finished it in garnet and gold-

here is a picture of a few of my personal rods~ (preperation for vacation) 










L.R.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

LR, looks like you have a 6500 Baitrunner for 
tarpon...Good choice IMhO....Dave


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Those are nice for sure! What is the build time for one?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

build time varies on my work load which currently is pretty high. 2 rods have taken up my open spots, and with the move to the new house in 3 weeks its not looking good. best bet is to give me a call or a pm (since I dont have a cell! LOL) and I can give you more specific information.


thanks!

L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

offshore jigging rod for a charter captain in Jax~

components









tripple wraped guide


















rod looks good, trying to get it finished before we move into our new house!

L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Finished product:





























I am doing a demo day with this captain in 2 weeks, every rod on his boat will be a custom wraped by me - (8 rods total I believe.)


----------

